# US Beretta M9



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a shot of the US service pistol, the Beretta M9:


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 8, 2010)

Great shot I really like the flag in the back ground. I have that exact pistol!

edit: what lens did you use?


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.  I used the 24-70 at f/13 to get the whole pistol in focus.


----------



## Kegger (Jan 8, 2010)

Excellent shot, I love seeing my issued sidearm is such nice lighting.

But dude, you really need a better holster for that thing.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

Kegger said:


> Excellent shot, I love seeing my issued sidearm is such nice lighting.
> 
> But dude, you really need a better holster for that thing.


It's the holster that came with it (one of 1,000 made) and the holster I served with.    The pistol pictured is a limited run of "real" M9's sold to the public.  It has all of the PM marks and serial numbers on just about every metal part including the hammer.  The markings differ from the current crop of "M9's" being sold to the public which do not have the same military markings and PM's.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jan 8, 2010)

Perfect shot. Looks great.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a final edit (different shot) and the studio setup.


----------



## Heck (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice firearm and great shot. Did you think about blocking the serial # or you don't care. Not sure if its all that bad to show the number but I would be safe than sorry.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a government assembly number, not a serial number.  The serial number is on the other side of the frame.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 8, 2010)

great shot! love the flag in the background


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome shot!

i'd love to toss some lead down range with one of those.


----------



## robdavis305 (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome shot, but not a big fan of Berettas


----------



## wescobts (Jan 8, 2010)

Great shot, great subject and thanks for your service...from one to another :thumbup:


----------



## Kegger (Jan 10, 2010)

inTempus said:


> It's the holster that came with it (one of 1,000 made) and the holster I served with.  The pistol pictured is a limited run of "real" M9's sold to the public. It has all of the PM marks and serial numbers on just about every metal part including the hammer. The markings differ from the current crop of "M9's" being sold to the public which do not have the same military markings and PM's.


 
That's a gem. Keep her around.


----------



## NWK04 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful photograph.  Same weapon my department issues (L.A. County Sheriff)


----------



## Rekd (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. Nice shot. Thanks for sharing the lighting setup.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 11, 2010)

NWK04 said:


> Beautiful photograph.  Same weapon my department issues (L.A. County Sheriff)



Irvine?  Cool,  I'm flying out there tomorrow for the week.


----------



## NWK04 (Jan 11, 2010)

To Irvine? Sweet.  First beer is on me!


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice... Thats takes me back.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jan 11, 2010)

I just re-qualified on the M9 I enjoy it a lot. I do enjoy the HK P8 that the German army uses...and their G36 over the M4 (even though its the same rounds).


----------



## squirl033 (Jan 11, 2010)

beautifully composed and photographed. i've never been a fan of the 9mm as a military sidearm round, especially with hardball. too much penetration, and not enough energy transfer. i had a Browning Hi-Power for some time, but sold it when i got my 1911... if i were fan of "wondernines", though, the M9/model 92 would be a good pistol to have around. it's interesting that a lot of the SpecOps guys use .45's, though... either H&K or 1911's. and a lot of SWAT teams are giving up on the nines in favor of .40's and .45's...


----------



## Dusty Miller (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice photography but a 9MM is just a 9MM, now a 45 ACP. THERE'S a real gun!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice shot.

Not a fan of the M9 but you make it look pretty darn good.

Off topic but "knockdown power" is a myth.  Shot placement and capacity count.

It is rare to see a 1911 among SOCOM these days.  H&K got the contract and in units where the guys carry what they want, many are carrying Glocks.  The 1911 is a beautiful thing... but an anachronism.  Much is made of the fact that Delta used to carry 1911s, but there is a reason they had full time, dedicated armorers to service their sidearms.

Sorry for the tangent...


----------

